# Netflix announces DVD / Streaming Split & Price Increase



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I saw there is a thread for this in the DirecTV forums but thought it more appropriate here, a mod may want to combine the two and move it here or somewhere else??

They are splitting the DVD and Streaming Plans and if you want both it will cost you a minimum of $15.98 (one DVD + unlimited streaming). This goes into effect immediately for new members and September 1st for existing customers. They don't specifically address the other DVD plans like 3 at a time (which I've had for a long time) but if they want to charge $8 a month on top of that for streaming they can keep it, unless they REALLY improve their streaming library.

From the Netflix Facebook Blog:



> Jessie Becker, here to share two significant changes at Netflix with you.
> 
> First, we are launching new DVD only plans. These plans offer our lowest prices ever for unlimited DVDs - only $7.99 a month for our 1 DVD out at-a-time plan and $11.99 a month for our 2 DVDs out at-a-time plan. By offering our lowest prices ever, we hope to provide great value to our current and future DVDs by mail members. New members can sign up for these plans by going to DVD.netflix.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> They don't specifically address the other DVD plans like 3 at a time (which I've had for a long time) but if they want to charge $8 a month on top of that for streaming they can keep it, unless they REALLY improve their streaming library.


The new prices (which you can look at when you click on "Your Account & Help" and then "Change Plan". Just *make sure* you click back on "Your Account & Help" when you're done looking at it so you don't lose your old plan right now) are as follows:

Streaming Only: 7.99

DVD Only:
1. 7.99
2. 11.99
3. 15.99
4. 21.99
5. 27.99
6. 32.99
7. 37.99
8. 43.99

Unlimited DVD+Streaming:
1. 15.98
2. 19.98
3. 23.98
4. 29.98
5. 35.98
6. 40.98
7. 45.98
8. 51.98

Limited Plans:
1 DVD (2 rentals per month) + 2 Hours Watch Instant $4.99
Starz Play Only $6.99


----------



## sprouts (Apr 1, 2010)

I will be downgrading to streaming only and will start utilizing RedBox more.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Screw them. Just finished canceling my service. $16/mth is more than i an justify. Their streaming content is terrible anyway.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> The new prices (which you can look at when you click on "Your Account & Help" and then "Change Plan". Just *make sure* you click back on "Your Account & Help" when you're done looking at it so you don't lose your old plan right now) are as follows:
> 
> Streaming Only: 7.99
> 
> ...


Looks like the 3 DVD plus streaming is going up $4 a month on September first. I watch streaming content so rarely (because of selection and quality mainly) that I think I'll take advantage of being able to kill it off and save myself $8.50 or so a month including taxes. Maybe I'll donate that $8 a month to a charity instead.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

The streaming should not be the same price as DVD's since many movies and shows are only available by DVD or blu-ray. At least the last time I checked.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

*SWEET!*

My 3 blu-ray's out at a time with no streaming will go down $4/mo


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ths topic is already covered at great length in the OT forum.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Let's continue the Netflix price increase discussion here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=194786


----------

